

Ask YC: How is a site/domain/idea legally tied to an incorporated company? - shafqat

What is the legal relationship between a website/idea/domain name and the company that is incorporated by its founders. Is that defined in the company bylaws explicitly? If so, which particular document does that?<p>Is it implicitly understood that XZY Corp owns the website and domain for XYC.com since the founders of ZXY Corp own the domain XYZ.com?<p>Hope this makes question makes sense. I've always wondered how the two are tied together.
======
pg
Founders in a startup usually sign something assigning IP related to the
company to the company.

------
rms
It's implicitly understood that way if you all implicitly understand it that
way.

Perhaps a better thing to do if you aren't defining any bylaws is to get a
new, shared username at namecheap/etc. and transfer the domains there.

~~~
ScottWhigham
Some of the bigger sites also feature multiple user accts

